# 64 CARS! The Thunderjet Muscle Car Rumble – VIDEO of the action!



## Mile Hi Kat (Jan 2, 2021)

The Denver area just experienced another of our infamous springtime super-storms so I’ve been literally marooned at home all weekend, which suited me fine since it gave me a chance to play with my cars the whole time! So…time to RACE, and that means time to make a video! Or two!

Here is a still of the entire fleet of 64 cars lined up on the track for the pre-race parade:










I suspect the fine folks who moderate HT don’t love it when people use the forum as a platform to advertise their own forums. Respecting that, I’ll refrain from plugging by blog again and instead share links to the videos I’ve put on the blog...surely that’s permissible?

Note that there is a lot of back story behind the score board on the “jumbotron” (aka the LG TV mounted on my basement wall). Each car has a nickname, and a driver who also has a nickname. None of this makes the cars faster, but it does make the whole game a lot more fun! The whole story on that is, of course, on my blog (D’oH!)


SO…from Drag City Raceway in Wardglenn, California, here is the “64 Pack Muscle Car Rumble”, complete with scenes from the (work-in-progress) 1:64 scale track diorama, sound effects, music, and the carnage you all love to see!

Here is the INTRO:








ForThoseAbout2RACE2







videopress.com





And HERE is the RACE:








DragstripRiot3







videopress.com





Amazingly, out of a fleet of 64 cars, the “Final Battle” came down to a faceoff between two Pontiacs: “Leviathan”, the ’68 Firebird driven by “Buddy” Breckenridge, and “Scarlett Fever”, the ’67 GTO driven by “Crimson” Calhoun. As the wise old saying goes, “there can be only one!”

So, "ladies and gentlemen, let's get ready to RUMBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE!"


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

We actually try to encourage you to link to your own sites, blogs and photo albums as long as they are not also a commercial vendor site or service.

We do allow you to link to other commercially vendor sites relevant to the thread topic - occassionally.

But please dont create a thread or insert the link into your signature to fit your own commercial vendor sites or services or in every thread you can find related to it! That will get quickly noticed.









Forum Discussion Guidelines


Guidelines For A Pleasant HobbyTalk Experience In general, we have never been big on setting rules here. HobbyTalk was originally created to allow members of the various hobby and collectible communities to have a place to go where they can enjoy the camaraderie of friends in a setting without...




www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

Awsum videos of an awsum layout. Next thing to being there. Done a great job with the detail how big is the layout ? A guy could spend days in there racing the cars.


----------



## Mile Hi Kat (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks for the compliment! The table is 10' x 6', the layout is roughly 45 linear feet, although I'm already thinking about building a bigger one! And I do spend days there racing, for sure! Gotta do something while things are _still _"locked down!"


----------



## RollinOlds442 (May 5, 2021)

Pretty awesome, but I think that 442 got ripped off, but I'm a little biased, lol. If I still lived in Billings it'd be worth a trip down just to check it out. Happy Motorin'!


----------



## Mile Hi Kat (Jan 2, 2021)

RollinOlds442 said:


> Pretty awesome, but I think that 442 got ripped off, but I'm a little biased, lol. If I still lived in Billings it'd be worth a trip down just to check it out. Happy Motorin'!


You have good taste! I have 2 of these Dash Motorsports '70 Olds 442's; the dark green one is kind of a dog, but this gold one is one of the fastest, best performing cars in my muscle car fleet and a frequent winner of my tournaments. I got into a bidding war over this car on ebay and at the time I bought it, it was the most expensive body I'd ever bought; it's still in the top 5. And for this beauty, I'd do it again!


----------



## RollinOlds442 (May 5, 2021)

That is nice, and a wise investment, IMO. My 1st 1:1 Olds was a '71 442, and have loved Oldsmobiles ever since...I've had like 12 Cutlasses and a '66 Toronado in real life, and sadly don't have any of them now, so of course I stocked up on the Dash bodies; can't wait to have 'em on the chassis.all finished up. Almost won a HO Detroit one, but it the price got too carried away. What chassis do you have yours on, may I ask?


----------



## Mile Hi Kat (Jan 2, 2021)

All my chassis are Auto World Ultra-G T-jets. There's a whole mess of pics of some of my cars in the HT gallery, and I profile everything on my blog, which is really just a scrapbook for my slot car and diecast collection:

thunderjetheaven.wordpress.com

I love Oldsmobiles too, and Buicks, and Cadillacs; definitely a GM guy. A '66 Toronado is a pretty awesome car. I know what you mean about it all slipping through your hands; I've owned half a dozen '55/'56 Chevys, a pair of '66 Mailbus, a '57 Cadillac, a '77 Monza, and a few other interesting cars in my day and...I got one left, a '56 Chevy 210 sedan, the only one I hung on to. I've been looking at getting a new 1:1 toy-was hoping to pick up a '66 Skylark GS-but the prices on everything are so astronomical now that I just keep coming back to the toys. They are a lot easier to store and maintain!


----------



## RollinOlds442 (May 5, 2021)

I rescued a two-tone blue and silver '69 Skylark from a dairy farm and had a '65 Wildcat w/ a 425 for a minute. My brother had a '54 Cadillac convertible...sadly, they're all gone. I'll check your cars out in the gallery when I get home.


----------



## X3bowens (May 20, 2021)

Great looking track set up MileHi! I like how you did the couple in front of the camper in the infield. Nice touch. Great detail.....I'll have to take a look at your scrap book. Lots of interesting stuff going on! Looks like you had a good shootout between all your AW Ultra-G's.


----------



## Mile Hi Kat (Jan 2, 2021)

X3bowens said:


> Great looking track set up MileHi! I like how you did the couple in front of the camper in the infield. Nice touch.


Heh...you noticed that, eh? Yeah, it was too easy to resist that! 
Well thanks for the compliment, and there are 1000's of pics of both my slot track dioramas on my blog, the smaller Tyco layout and the new bigger AFX track. 

And now to unbox some new toys! I have a new timing system I'll be setting up and hope to have a demo/review of it on the blog by the end of the weekend!


----------

